# I've got this little problem.



## TAB

ok well its not so little. 


How do you hide a 240 from the wife? One of those deals I could not say no too. brand new tank, water tested, but never had fish in it. The stand is just your basic every day LFS stand, it will be given away. 

Yeah, yeah, I know, I should not have bought it...


----------



## Tex Gal

You take her out for dinner, tell her you have a project that you need her help with. If all else fails- remind her it was for better or worse... 

So... let's get down to business... Whacha gonna do with a 240g?...


----------



## Felf808

Explain to her that because the tank is big, you can make that much more money off of selling plant trimmings, livestock babies, and also less water changes.


----------



## TAB

build myself a coffen.

Discus or maybe a low light planted tank. I don't really know yet. at $200 for a tank that has just had water sit in it, I could not really say no.


----------



## Tex Gal

TAB said:


> build myself a coffen.


Ahhh.. come on... it can't be that bad! You are newlyweds after all!!


----------



## TAB

And I've not seen her for about month. She has been out of town for work/training. It really sucks.


----------



## Tex Gal

That's perfect! Tell her you missed her _so much_ you thought you had to do SOMETHING to keep yourself busy...

Hope she comes home soon!


----------



## TAB

middle of next week, she has 4 days off. no on call, no shifts, it will be her 1st days off since we were married. Its funny, worked slowed way down for me, and she is going non stop. 

Its funny, she makes ~ 3x what I do, yet I still bring home more. Her student loan payments are just nuts.


----------



## Avi

Look, she's bound to see the tank...just fess up and tell her your girlfriend didn't have room for it after she got the new hot tub.


----------



## TAB

I forgot how Heavy those SOBs were. took 4 guys to get it in and out of the truck.


----------



## TAB

well the wife will be home in about 30 mins.


----------



## Zapins

Hehe, what news from the front?


----------



## Tex Gal

Zapins - he's busy - he can't talk to you now!


----------



## TAB

Tex Gal said:


> Zapins - he's busy - he can't talk to you now!


sadly no, I had to carry her from the couch to the bed, she was so tired she didn't even wake up. Called her carpool partner, she said she had to work 28 hour strait, and was asleep in the car all the way home.


----------



## bigstick120

That could be good, remind her you carried her to bed before you show her the 240. When I talk about new tanks, my wife usually brings up new furniture, car, ect. New tanks cost me 2-3 times as much as anyone I know LOL!


----------



## Zapins

Heh heh heh TAB you have a unique opportunity here. I suggest you make use of it. The best way to let her know you have a new tank is to let her wake up _in_ the tank


----------



## TAB

Zapins said:


> Heh heh heh TAB you have a unique opportunity here. I suggest you make use of it. The best way to let her know you have a new tank is to let her wake up _in_ the tank


I would like to be able to goto sleep at night...


----------



## Tex Gal

What a good guy! This IS worth many many points!!! Take it from me. I've been happily married 32 years!


----------



## Zapins

Hehe I can just imagine the morning conversation... 

Wife: "Wtf am I doing in a giant fish tank?!!?"
TAB: "Honey... you know that mermaid fantasy I've been talking about??"


----------



## BryceM

You know, tread carefully. My wife threatened to bury me in the 180g tank more than once.

I really want to hear the ending on this one......


----------



## TAB

Zapins said:


> Hehe I can just imagine the morning conversation...
> 
> Wife: "Wtf am I doing in a giant fish tank?!!?"
> TAB: "Honey... you know that mermaid fantasy I've been talking about??"


I'm going to tell her you said that... 

did I mention I've been teaching her too shoot and she has the combos to the gun safes...

I really don't think she will have a prob with it... after all I'll be starting on the master bath just as soon as I have every thing needed for it.( waiting on tile, I'm not going to tear it apart with out being able to put it back toegther)


----------



## Vadimshevchuk

lol this is so funny.... did u show ur monster tank yet?


----------



## Zapins

Yeah what happened??? Am I getting slapped or what?


----------



## TAB

Zapins said:


> Yeah what happened??? Am I getting slapped or what?


it has not come up... at 3 pm she got called back into work  :frusty:

I've spent the rest of the day working on bids.


----------



## Tex Gal

Your going to have to spiff up a bit. :brushteet Take off that old torn flannel shirt, get your tight jeans on, open a few buttons on that almost see through linen shirt you have for the beach -the white one [smilie=n: and stand in front of her, with you sly little smile:eyebrows:, motioning with your index finger to "come here..." :hug:

... if that doesn't work she may be an imposter :boink: and your newly wed wife is still gone!:shock:


----------



## TAB

I actually don't own a pair of jeans...


----------



## Zapins

TAB said:


> I actually don't own a pair of jeans...


Even better!


----------



## TAB

so we talked about it over lunch, every thing is just fine... as long as I get the bathroom done 1st. 


oh yeah zapins, If your in sacramento and for some reason you brake some bones and need go under the knife to have them fixed, if the Doctor is a red head... RUN


----------



## WhiteDevil

Its easy to hide from the wife, put it in your new apartment.

I am grateful that my wife has been the one dragging tanks home cause if I was the one doing it, id have a new apartment too.


----------



## JPKeenan

Hehehe can always say it is for stress reduction. Looking at the fishies swim lowers blood pressure 

All newlyweds have stress, and the economy sucks (everyone is stressing over money) so you did it for health reasons.:tape2:


----------



## TAB

A little update. I'm starting on the bathroom monday. Nothing like jack hammering inside a house.


----------



## Tex Gal

TAB said:


> A little update. I'm starting on the bathroom monday. Nothing like jack hammering inside a house.


Sounds exciting! Of course we'll need pxs.


----------



## TAB

no it pretty much sucks. Once the floor comes out, then its the several feet of rock, sand and dirt on top of the plumbing.

I figure on a week to take the floor out and put it back.


----------



## TAB

Well, I just got done with the bathroom... it took her all of five mins to start showing it off to her friends lol

Now its time to start think about that 240


----------



## Tex Gal

Yeah boy!...


----------



## Phil Edwards

We expect a full and detailed documentation of the 240's setup! If not, we'll have you booted for breaking the User Agreement. This place is all about the pics man!


----------



## TAB

Phil Edwards said:


> We expect a full and detailed documentation of the 240's setup! If not, we'll have you booted for breaking the User Agreement. This place is all about the pics man!


its going to have to wait til I make some $$$$.

The good news is my wife has had about 20 ish people from her office over so she could show off the bathroom... several have been intrested in bids ( doctors= PITA to work for but $$$$$)


----------



## Phil Edwards

How much of your work is custom stuff? Oh, and forget the stand, with your DIY knowledge this tank had better be in-wall.



Phil


----------



## TAB

Other then pumps and lights, I will build everything else.

Still debating on a filter, I may just throw 2 ehiems on it and call that part done. 

There is no place to do a inwall tank in this house( ~1300 sqft 3 bed 2 bath)


----------



## Phil Edwards

You've got 3 bedrooms, sounds like you've got room to me.


----------



## ree123

FUNNY FUNNY FUNNY.
Just about all of us can relate to this delima. LOL I know I can.


----------



## Tex Gal

How's it all coming?


----------



## TAB

collecting dust. Very little work going on in this area right now.


----------



## Tex Gal

Sure wish you were in my area. I have a bathroom I need redone!


----------



## TAB

Just to give you guys a little tease.

I have made up my mind of a few things...

wood choice will be sapele, its very simlar to mahogany. its about 30% cheaper and I like the grain pattern more. its often used on guitar backs/sides/necks. I've seen it used latly as flooring. It comes from africa. I figure I'm going to need 2 slabs of decent width and depth, so figure on about $700 in wood. 

The basic design will be some one of a mission style, with some shaker influances. I won't be doing the rounded arch that is very common in the mission style. While I could do it, its not really practical with a wood stand. the cost in wood alone would put it above that of steal stand. I really would rather not have a steal stand.

Other then that, I'm still debating between discus or a more community set up. 



PS

I hate all of you, you now made me start thinking about the tank again


----------



## doubleott05

pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics


----------



## brackish bro

i had the same problem woith the same size tank only mine was in a one bedroom apartment just tell her you will let her hang things on it when christmas comes!


----------



## RestlessCrow

TAB said:


> The basic design will be some one of a mission style, with some shaker influances. I won't be doing the rounded arch that is very common in the mission style. While I could do it, its not really practical with a wood stand. the cost in wood alone would put it above that of steal stand. I really would rather not have a steal stand.
> 
> Other then that, I'm still debating between discus or a more community set up.
> 
> PS
> 
> I hate all of you, you now made me start thinking about the tank again


Hey Tab..... I've got an extra 55 gal sitting in the basement on a cheap LFS Steel stand. The stand is Butt Ugly, so I came up with an idea that I'm going to do and I'll throw it out to you.

You mentioned that the Sapele you commonly see as flooring. That might be cheaper to purchase than a big slab or two.... MY Idea is to take my steel stand, and frame it out in wood and then cover it with wood. IE: Tongue and groove or if I choose to get fancy... I could use a canoe bit and make it cove and bead allowing me to do curves or a fancy design.....

You would have the unyielding strength of the steel (Which is kind of important....) but you could have the aesthetics of Sapele perfectly executed in mission style... (My favorite by the way)

My only concern would be the wood over steel being larger than the base of the tank... but if you have a good planer, it shouldn't be too much of an issue. Just a thought for you.


----------



## tiffc

Haha, what a great thread LOL! I don't think I have to worry about getting flap about buying more tanks in the future...my fiance always wants another guitar...he has like 7 of them! But, it is his career...  Last I checked, being a graphic designer doesn't imply one having aquariums. Shucks! :frusty:


----------

